# Login Activity



## BigPun (6. Jun 2014)

Servus Freunde 

hab ne ziemlich grosse Android App geschrieben mit DrawerLayout und ActionBar Swipe Tabs...
Jetzt hänge ich blöderweise an der einfachsten sache, dachte ich zumindest..
Ich möchte einen Login Dialog starten oder ähnliches. Das heisst sobald die App startet möchte ich das ein Login Dialog aufpoppt und das ich die App nur "betreten" kann wenn ich die korrekten Daten eingebe. Hat mir einer einen Ansatz?


----------



## dzim (10. Jun 2014)

Am besten ein DialogFragment erweitern und im #onResume deiner MainActivity aufrufen. Der Dialog sollte nur #setCancellable(false) setzen, damit man ihn nicht einfach wegdrücken kann. Oder du erweiterst eine Application (von der aus deine Activity gestartet wird) und entscheidest da, ob du entweder eine Login-Activity oder eben die Main-Activity anzeigst. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass aber eine Variation des ersten Ansatzes empfohlen wird - wobei du immer bedenken musst, dass ein Back (oder ein Klick oben auf dein Icon der Actionbar, solltest du das implementiert haben) nicht dein Konzept aushebeln.


----------

